# Yanmar 3110D Fuel Filter



## Mr.K (Jun 27, 2020)

Brand new owner purchased a cleaned-up import. 
So far so good.
Inspection today the element was out of shape, want to replace before running. 
Does anyone have a part number?
I will be ordering from Hoye but would like to work today. 
Does the top of the filter thread onto the inlet pipe in the bowl?
Thank you in advance


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazon.com: New Fuel Filter W/O-ring COMPATIBLE WITH Yanmar Tractor 124550-55700 : Automotive 

I believe the filter is a slip fit.


----------



## Mr.K (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you that was fast.
Yes, it is a slip fit. The o-ring was sticky on mime.
My local NAPA is closed but O'Reilly suggested this one, too. 









Amazon.com: WIX Filters - 33263 Heavy Duty Cartridge Fuel Metal Canister, Pack of 1 : Automotive


Buy WIX Filters - 33263 Heavy Duty Cartridge Fuel Metal Canister, Pack of 1: Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That one should fit.


----------



## Mr.K (Jun 27, 2020)

Fortunately, I took the bowl and old filter in with me, and the above part number filter was too tall to fit. Ended up with #33262. As I was looking it seems like there are different bowls.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr.K said:


> Fortunately, I took the bowl and old filter in with me, and the above part number filter was too tall to fit. Ended up with #33262. As I was looking it seems like there are different bowls.


Glad it worked out for you. The Wix sight showed the 33263 fitting the 336 which is very close kin to the 3110.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr.K said:


> Fortunately, I took the bowl and old filter in with me, and the above part number filter was too tall to fit. Ended up with #33262. As I was looking it seems like there are different bowls.


There are 2 filter lengths and 2 filter bowls. And to add to confusion, some fuel bowls inside the bottom have a tapered raised cone and others require the metal spring. 

Ideally, the best setup is the taller filter with the taller bowl with the tapered raised cone. Kumar Brothers and other parts suppliers have the filters as low as $7 each and the fuel bowls and o-ring for under $9. You might find a complete filter, fuel bowl and o-ring for less than $12+shipping. 

On the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature, we have the manuals in PDF for free and there is a WIKI page with all the parts network suppliers to keep costs down and to find parts when the supply chain is broken.


----------

